# Rifle



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking to buy a deer rifle, with no experience... I have hunted MN in the past with a slug gun in the past and I am looking towards this next fall to hunt deer in ND. I am just not sure what type of gun/caliber to get. I would appreciate all suggestions.

:sniper:


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

What kind of shooting do you like? Long range, short range?
What are you willing to spend?

For a beginner you can't go wrong with a Remington Model 700 .270. Its a very dependable rifle and not too pricy. It doesn't have the best ballistics, but it will sure get the job done for whitetail without overpowering results. 
The ammo can be bought just about anywhere and its relatively inexpensive.

Just my thoughts.
:sniper:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I would go with the Remington 700, 270 or 30-06 either one have good ballistics, good knock down power for shooting at running deer, and enough snuff to reach out aways and touch em... Just remember to practice with it a lot cause it is a lot differance shooting at deer out in North Dakota then in Minnesota...The praire makes em seem like they are going faster then they are, it always seems like the only thing you got to shoot at is there ***, and it is so open everything seems farther then it is..What i am saying is get used to shooting running shots... And dont forget to practice..For shells out of the 270 I would go with 130 grainers they seem to do well.. And i just got my 30-06 and havent shot a deer with it, so i will get back to you after this season and tell ya on that one, but i am sure it will do just fine..
Bandhunter


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

If you're young then you can try a light on the shoulder .308 or 7mm-08. Something along the lines of that and you'll have a good alround rifle.
I agrre with the others go for the Remington 700. Best economical gun they have. U.S. military even uses a more modified version of the 700 for their sniper teams


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

DeltaBoy, the .270 is a great deer cartridge. In fact, I have one myself. A 130-grain Nozler Partition is flat-out deadly. There is nothing wrong with a 30-06 either. Other calibers to consider: 25-06, .308, even a .243. Lots of deer have been killed with each of them, it all depends on whether this is going to be strictly a deer rifle, or if you want a rifle that you can use for other game.

The Remington 700 is a fine rifle, but I prefer the Winchester model 70. I bought a Winchester model 70 in a .270 a couple of years ago, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i agree with the 30-06, not that anything else is too small for deer but why have to buy a seperate deer and elk rifle?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

except a 30-06 is hardly an Elk rifle...........Bet some outfitters would send you packing home if you showed up in camp with a 06. It might do it, but not a steller Elk gun. Kinda like using a 243 on big mature whitetails, not a good choice. Kill the hell out em and know your going to.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

im not going to argue the ability of a 30-06 to drop an elk, if you feel that it is necissary to use a 444 or something of that sort, go right ahead. for most people a 30-06 should do just fine


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Load that 30-06 with a 180 grain Nozler Partition or any other performance bullet, and it will kill an elk just fine.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have shot 5 elk with a .270..Farthest won ran 120 yards..Shortest one ran 5 yards and tipped over..Put it in the boiler room and those bastards dont have a chance.. I also shot three deer this year with a 22-250 when my 270 was out of commision..Farthest one of those deer ran was 25 yards..Put it right behing the soulder and they dont have a chance.. My father before he could afford another deer rifle he shot deer every year with a 223..It isnt a big deal just put it behing the shoulder just like bow hunting and the deer doesnt have a chance..Some times we just shoot big guns to help boose are egos and like to see all sorts of fur fly...That is why i shoot a 10 gauge for geese...Practice shooting and hit your spot and dont worry about the caliber..think with in reason..Take good shots..
Bandhunter


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Bandhunter, I approve of your response. The most important thing is to be able to shoot the caliber well. I am a big fan of the 308 and would not hesitate to use it, properly loaded, for elk. An outfitter who sent me home should check his facts first. My personal favorite is a 358 win. But, then again, I can't see or shoot over 200 yds, so will be at a disadvantage if I ever get to go for elk, anyway. I quote from a magazine atticle says something like the 6.5 mm's kill better than they ought to, usually because they can be shot accurately and but the lead in the boiler room, every time. If you like the KABOOM factor, stop wasting your time and get a 50 bmg. If your can shoot over 5 rounds at the range within an hour, you can consider yourself tough.


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

If your on a tight budget and you want a quality firearm,I would look in to 
a Stevens Model 200 or a Howa Model 1500.There both price under $400 and you can choose the caliber.Read these gun forums and they mention
the calibers,the distance all kinds of good things to know. 8)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Jim, thought I would point out to you that you are answering and making suggestion's to posts that were made in 2004. Couple of them already past the two year mark. I suspect those fellows may have made their choice by now.........


----------

